# Delta Waterfowl - Fred Greenslade Photos



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Fred is Delta's photographer... Thanks for sharing the pics Fred!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

sweet pics


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Lookin good!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

You can also visit Fred's page for more pictures he has taken, etc.

http://www.deltamarsh.com/


----------



## IBAR (Mar 5, 2008)

He sure does take nice photo's. He has come along on a couple of hunts I have been involved in. He's a good guy to.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Thats awsome thanks for sharin..


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Right up there with JD's pics.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

I love "Bonnycastle Bluebills".

I've enjoyed his pictures for years - great work.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Simply stunning! 

Thanks for sharing!

(btw everyone... click the embedded video on this thread and go to YouTube site... then switch the video over to "HD" (lower right hand corner button)... then expand and watch it full screen in high def) HUGE difference!

:beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That guy is an absolute magician with the camera. These are great, and they aren't even his best.

Ok, I might be crazy, but watching it in high quality, if you watch the very last picture in the sequence and stare right at the middle of the screen it either does one of those crazy magic eye things, or they just have it set up to seem like it. Either way, kinda weird.


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

i love the collars those are awesome pics


----------

